# Can you use digital cameras as webcams?



## wdro (Nov 23, 2005)

I have a digital camera and I'm just wondering if I can use it as a webcam. I think the camera setup of a webcam is the same as a digital camera, right? If it's possible, what program do I need?


----------



## kiwiguy (Aug 17, 2003)

Only some camera makes and models will operate as a webcam, but not all.

If it has that functionality, the manual will detail how it's used. If there is no mention, it's a good indication that the fuction is not supported.

If you mentioned the make/model of "digital camera", it would help immensely though.


----------



## buck52 (Mar 9, 2001)

kiwiguy said:


> If you mentioned the make/model of "digital camera", it would help immensely though.


----------



## kiwiguy (Aug 17, 2003)

Right Buck, given that there must be 50,000 different models out there now, it would need more than my crystal ball to decide which one is enquired about!

Of the four that I have here, none are useable as a webcam. Principally I suspect because the resolution is so high that they are quite unsuited, as streaming high quality video would suck up all available bandwidth (also because purpose built webcams with low resolution are so cheap)?

But some lower end cameras might offer it still, as some earlier ones did.

In most, there is no "connection" between the imaging system and USB (as needed by Webcams), only between the flash memory and USB (as needed for digital cameras).


----------



## wdro (Nov 23, 2005)

Oh it's a casio exilim z-50. I guess it can't be use as a webcam then. I thought since dc and webcam are similar in some way, dc can be use as a webcam.


----------



## xgerryx (May 16, 2003)

Another thing to consider as well is that even if you could use a good camera worth maybe $500 or $600 would you want it sitting on your desk collecting dust when cheap webcam will do the job.


----------



## John Grimm (Feb 23, 2006)

Hi,
The answer to your question is not yes or no but WHY?

The components in a digital camera are designed to:
-power off if not used for 45 seconds
-display the image on a small monitor for reviewing purposes
-give you high quality images if you want to blow up to a large print
-adjust shutter speed, flash, light, zoom, autofocus, rotate, etc

A webcam, on the other hand, is a digital sensor, a lens and a cable. A digital sensor is dirt cheap, how else do you think they can mount them on the trunks of cars to help you park? I bought two online last year for $11. And they work.

So forget it. Get a webcam for $16: 

Micro Innovations Webcam Basic / USB / Internet Video Cam --M95-3004 9.
Hope this helped.
-jg


----------



## starchild (Sep 17, 2002)

Whether it would be practical to do or not, I think it's a good question.

I think of questions like this, too. Not that I even WANT to do it, just wonder if it's possible and can be done.

My previous cameras (Epson PhotoPCs) could be connected to a TV (or through a VCR first) to show or record pictures in playback. When set to "take" picutres, it would show what the camera saw- continually, like video without sound. My little grandaughter used to like me to set it up like this, so she could do things in front of it and watch herself on t.v.

Don't know if this relates, because this was hooking it up through a VCR and TV and not a computer. But, set in that way, it acted like a webcam (no sound).

One of my grandkids (teenager) once had a digital camera that could be also used as a webcam (I think it was something sold on Home Shopping Network kind of small and narrow). 

Some things might not be practical or best to do, but I (too) like to know "can it be done?" Whether I'd actually DO it, or not.


----------



## kiwiguy (Aug 17, 2003)

starchild said:


> Some things might not be practical or best to do, but I (too) like to know "can it be done?" Whether I'd actually DO it, or not.


My laundry washer does not wash dishes well, nor does my dishwasher do a good job of washing clothes. Two different markets, two different products. Making one that does both could compromise the operation of the other, or would certainly increase the cost. But I am sure it *could* be done if it was designed for it.


----------

